# Best choice for 75 Gal newbie



## MacFish (Jan 4, 2006)

It is looking like I am going to have to scale down my hobby. I will getting rid of all but my 75 Gal tank. Slight possibility I may get rid of everything and get a 120 but for now, I am trying to make a decision based on the 75.

I currently have been raising and (recently) breeding EBJD's. Do to some space issues, I just can't keep all the tanks I need to continue doing this.

So, looking for advice. I may keep my large EBJD male once he pairs up with one of my female BGJD's. I would keep that pair with some other smaller cichlids hopefully like rainbows, HRP, or cutteri.

If I decide to get rid of all my dempseys ( which is a very real possibility ) I was thinking of trying 1 of the other 3 species I have always wanted to try.

Herichthys carpinte "Escondido"

Herichthys labridens 'yellow'

Parachromis loisellei "Rio Danto"

I have never kept any Herichthys or Parachromis. Are any of these species do-able in a 75 Gal? I would be looking at keeping a breeding pair if possible but would not be able to save any fry. I'd just let nature run it's course. That may prove hard on the female of the pair I guess so that is why I wondered if any of these would work.

Looking for some advice from the experts :wink:


----------



## rmcder (Jul 9, 2005)

You might want to have a divider handy, but I think the sizes would work out ok.


----------



## con-man-dan (Aug 19, 2006)

Go with either of the herichthys, the parachromis would be a bit cramped long term for a breeding pair. The H. Species will most likely top out under a foot, where as all parachromis can easily hit a foot and well past it. And I would avoid putting rainbows with any of the fish mentioned above, they are dowright docile fish. Obviously the 120 would work out best for anything mentioned, and doubt id put any other cichlids in a 75 with a breeding pair of anything larger then 6". If you get the 120, the pair of loisellei would be fine, and then id say go ahead and add a few smaller cichlids like some cryptoheros and/or throichthys.


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

I know someone that has a loiselle pair in a 75 and they do just fine.


----------



## con-man-dan (Aug 19, 2006)

They might do fine, they might not. There is a big difference between do just fine and thrive though. You can raise a family in a 1 bedroom studio apartment thats 500sq ft....but are you going to be happy?


----------



## MacFish (Jan 4, 2006)

Thats what I figured. The rainbows or other smaller cichlids would only go in if I keep my Dempsey's. My big blue is a big pussycat so I think they would do fine. Obviously, if he pairs up with a female, that may change.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

I say one of these two
Herichthys carpinte "Escondido" 
Herichthys labridens 'yellow' 
I have a 11" female red texas in a 75 now with 3 convicts, 4" Midas (Will be moved shortly, just growing out) and a couple hybrids I had for free to test as dithers that are about 1-2" and the only aggression shown is by the convicts arguing over a specific log. My texas completely ignores them unless they are swimming around it's face. But my male red texas will kill anything it can get it's mouth on so I guess it's always relative to the individual fish, especially with Herichthys. And yes, I know a red texas isn't really a "texas" but acts more texas then flowerhorn.


----------



## darthodo (Aug 27, 2005)

I vote Herichthys carpinte "Escondido". Nice looking fish for sure. The Parachromis loisellei "Rio Danto" is no more. That fish is now Parachromis friedrichsthalii "La Ceiba". Actually, who really knows what it is. I've owned them and I didn't get the attraction. I've rather have the Parachromis motaguense "Rio Copan" for a smaller Parachromis sp. Basically the "Escondido" and the motaguense would be my choices for the 75.


----------



## MacFish (Jan 4, 2006)

> The Parachromis loisellei "Rio Danto" is no more. That fish is now Parachromis friedrichsthalii "La Ceiba"


Oops, I thought it was the other way around. Someday hopefully I will get some whatever they end up being called :wink:

So you think the mota's could work in a 75? That is one I didn't consider.


----------



## darthodo (Aug 27, 2005)

MacFish said:


> > The Parachromis loisellei "Rio Danto" is no more. That fish is now Parachromis friedrichsthalii "La Ceiba"
> 
> 
> Oops, I thought it was the other way around. Someday hopefully I will get some whatever they end up being called :wink:
> ...


I think so. A single male is a sure bet in a 75.


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

darthodo said:


> The Parachromis loisellei "Rio Danto" is no more. That fish is now Parachromis friedrichsthalii "La Ceiba".


Well wait I bought Parachromis loiselli "La Ceiba" F1 Yellow Head from Ken Davis a few months back. What should I call them now?


----------



## darthodo (Aug 27, 2005)

I'd just call it Parachromis "La Ceiba" yellow head.


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

So confusing. :roll:

Thanks for the update.

I'm going to start classifying all my cichlids "Cichlisoma NotaOscar" and making it real easy on my self. :lol:


----------



## darthodo (Aug 27, 2005)

The "La Ceiba" yellow head has yet to be accurately described. Some have said it looks like a loisellei, other experts have said it looks more like a freddy. No one has actually described it formally so as to put a proper name on it.


----------

